# how bad is a open ESIM bin latch?



## RevLogBullseye (Oct 13, 2021)

Ecolab came in today and looked at my ESIM bins, one bin the "FL" bin was unlatched so she took a picture of it and told me it shouldn't be open unless bin has no latch on the lid. So my question is how bad is this open latch that Ecolab took a pic of???


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 13, 2021)

@reverselogistics & @allnew2 please assist


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 13, 2021)

It’s bad because now it shows that you are not doing your esim weekly log .


----------



## JohnSith373 (Oct 13, 2021)

RevLogBullseye said:


> Ecolab came in today and looked at my ESIM bins, one bin the "FL" bin was unlatched so she took a picture of it and told me it shouldn't be open unless bin has no latch on the lid. So my question is how bad is this open latch that Ecolab took a pic of???


It’s bad but not end of the world. It’s not one of the instant fails checkmarks for ecolab. If it was one of the items when the store failed, your ETL will follow up with you but usually won’t coach unless a repeat issue or strict leadership.


----------

